# What's new at the AV Skonkworks?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

After a summer of other stuff, the Skonkworks is back in business...
Project 1 - a 1:20 Class A Climax engine for a gent in the Southwest. I've actually rebuilt this 3 times so far because I wasn't happy with it. 









cylinder/frame assembly









Cylinder heads are a penny and a washer... some Ozark nwb castings will finish them quite acceptably, I think









The base - even thought it will be static, it will have a fairly prototypical looking crankshaft by the time I'm done









Project 2 - late 1860s shorty mail/baggage car (yes, I know the prototype is 1871 it won't be an exact model anyway)









LGB shorty American baggage body fitted to a Euro 4 wheel coach frame. Coffeee stirrer floor and B'mann divider. other details as I scrounge them...









A custom mixed dark plum will do nicely once it gets striped in gold (yes, it IS a period railroad color)









Project 3 - late 1860s smoking car (again, I'm aware that the prototype photo was 1871)










Since I was starting from a 4 window coach, I had to use a bit of license with the side door. I'm not moving the end doors either....









This will have a full interior as well... I need to get some deep red velvet


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I should add, this is what will pull the cars.... that 2-2-0 I built last winter.

















A bit 'circus-y'? Not by 1870s standards!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks great, those 4 wheel passenger cars look lots less 'toy like' now. 
Look foward to seeing the end result with the Climax 

Alec.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Some more progress on the smoking car: 

Waste not, want not.... I needed a back-to-back center bench One of the LGB seat sections got butchered 









I plated it with coffee stirrers to give it more bulk 









Then covered it with red cloth "cushions" 









A B'mann coach stove got 'nickel' trim 









I put coffee stirrer wainscot in the coach to give it some visual texture 









glossy brown paint, and a printed "carpet" did wonders. The ceiling will be a prototypical off white/butter cream 









ready for occupancy


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice work. You always amaze me with your speed. Do you ever sleep? 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wigginsn on 05 Nov 2011 03:54 AM 
Do you ever sleep? 


Insomnia has it's benefits?

Seriously, though. It's usually one of two things: 1. When the muse bites, she bites hard. So I try to get it done before I forget or procrastination sets in. 2. It wasn't really all that difficult because I work in multiple sub-assemblies and can do something else, while another was drying.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit more progress... 
$35 in Ozark stuff arrived, so I could go back to work on the Climax engine this evening. 









The 1870's cars are coming along. Backdating figures was a pain. and I still need to figure out how to make scale top hats 









Hand painted pinstriping isn't perfect, but I think they look purty good. and I have some NOS Delton railings coming from that guy on ebay that are fairly close to the prototype style.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Those cars make quite a nice set. They will look great behind the 2-2-0. I think the pin striping looks tremendous. The A engine is looking good too.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The railings came today. I think they look acceptable 









burple and 2 tone green... what a combination!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty good in natural light


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally, some progress to show on the Climax engine. 
I fabricated a static crankshaft from 2 wooden toy wheels, a bit of brass tubing and rod, 4 washers and some R/C helo gears... 

















Ozark 1/2" nwb castings dressed up the otherwise plain valve covers... I hate drilling tiny holes! 









First coat of color on... since the gentleman who asked me to build it didn't specify, it's basic marine green.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The climax engine is finally finished and on it's way to it's new home....


----------

